
Torrent Paradise Creates Decentralized 'Pirate Bay' with IPFS - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/torrent-paradise-creates-decentralized-pirate-bay-with-ipfs-190120/
======
woodandsteel
This is about decentralizing torrent search. According to the article, other
parts of the torrent ecosystem were already decentralized. Decentralizing
search is supposed to make it more censorship resistant.

